# E-series compatible parts info thread (2013)



## Tana (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone knows which newer flashlights/parts are e-series compatible... basically something that's affordable (not fully custom that you only occasionally find on CPFMP)... I believe there were older models of Nitecore or something like that that you could use body with Surefire E-series bezel and vice versa... can't find many pictures lately...

I believe I've seen somewhere that someone had NiteCore EC1 screwed on something e-series compatible... can't be sure...

Lumens Factory has bezel+module that's quite interesting... I have E1B head, KL4-WH-HA head, Fire-Kylin LX1 rip-off (that's scoring XPG2 with Shiningbeam 1.4A 3-mode driver now with custom brass heatsink)... and need more "material" to "fix"... basically break something that's probably already good enough and make something "better"...

I found this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?64308-FAQ-E-Series-Compatible-Parts

It's awesome but majority of those parts are hard to find now (and even if you find them, they cost a fortune)...

Will try to take some pics of all stuff I have that can be combined together, maybe someone might find this interesting and I find few more parts for my lego playing in the process...


----------



## Tana (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

So here is few pics just to start with, will take pic of FM E-18650 and E-18500 and few other that I can come up with from the shelf...












So any E-series lego combo is welcome, the newer and easier things to get is preferable just to give ideas to everybody else (and me) that there are few other things we might want for evergrowing collection...


----------



## Tana (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

So here are few setups as I have them (and use them) now:

1. Pic1
Top: FireKylin head (LX2 rip-off) upgraded with XPG2 & Shiningbeam 1.4A linear driver on VitalGear FB2-BK body...
Middle: LumensFactory E-series black bezel & upgraded module (Nichia 219 LED + potting + better heatsinking) on FB3-HA body...
Bottom: Custom Triple-XPE2 in Surefire E-series incan bezel, Solarforce 0.8-4.2V driver on VitalGear FB1-BK body...






2. Pic2
Top: LumensFactory E-series black bezel and upgraded module (XPG2 with potted driver and better heatsink) on Vitalgear FB1-BK
Middle: FireKylin LX1 head (XRE & DX low voltage driver, original setup) on cubebike's 2xAA e-series HA body with Surefire tailcap
Bottom: VME bezel with Malkoff M61-219 module on Rothandir 18650 body with tailcap from E2D (this body is disappointing, imo)






3. Pic3
TOP: E-series incan bezel on FiveMega 18650 E-series body... Smallest 18650 lego I can think off... was [email protected], now getting redone to accommodate [email protected]
2nd From the Top: LumensFactory E-bezel black on VitalGear FB1-BK
3rd From the Top: Smallest CR123 E-series lego I can think off... Great little performer but looking for better boost driver with smaller Iout (around 400mA) to extend battery life as much as possible... no luck in finding good regulated boost driver...
BOTTOM: Surefire incan head on FB1-BK for size reference... the sleekest looking setup I can think off, practical and beautiful...






4. Pic4
Few more beauties... no extra explanation needed...


----------



## JCD (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*



Tana said:


> So here is few pics just to start with, will take pic of FM E-18650 and E-18500 and few other that I can come up with from the shelf...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice lights! I just ordered a VG FB1 to go with an extra E2e head I have. It will be my first single (RCR123) cell light. Are those [email protected] bezels on the ends of stock E-series heads? Do the stock threads match?


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*



Tana said:


> Middle: FireKylin LX1 head (XRE & DX low voltage driver, original setup) on cubebike's 2xAA e-series HA body with Surefire tailcap



Hi Tana and thanks for the pictures! I just want to say that this kind of AA-tube is exactly what I am searching for. Especially in 1AA format. It would be great to Malkoff VME head! Is something like that available today?


----------



## Tana (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*



JCD said:


> Nice lights! I just ordered a VG FB1 to go with an extra E2e head I have. It will be my first single (RCR123) cell light. Are those [email protected] bezels on the ends of stock E-series heads? Do the stock threads match?



MiniMag bezel ring does not perfectly fit on Surefire threads... it rather "bites" by the end which allows few turns so it's secure... but since then I've figured out to use thinner UCL lens than stock Borofloat and still gain those extra 2mm's for better heatsink (3mm is better than 1mm like in P60)... in such a small package, every part of millimeter is valuable...  Later pic of FB1-BK is with Triple-XPE2 setup and it looks completely stock while completely water-proof...


----------



## Tana (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*



Swedpat said:


> Hi Tana and thanks for the pictures! I just want to say that this kind of AA-tube is exactly what I am searching for. Especially in 1AA format. It would be great to Malkoff VME head! Is something like that available today?



This was some very limited run by cubebike as he was having some deals with some local machining shop... I don't believe he had 1x14500 host, though... Closest to that setup you have in mind is FiveMega 18500 that I bought when I got 18650... but still looking for a good regulation driver that will be OK with both 4.2V and 1.5V... Solarforce 0.8-4.2V is OK, bright on both 1xAA and 2xAA (1xCR123) but DD with LiIon - gets hot very quick on high... and pulling whopping 2.2 Amps on high from poor little AA battery when used in that config...


----------



## JCD (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

I see. Thanks for the explanation. Mine will remain an incan, so I'm not concerned with heatsinking. I like the smooth edge of the MM bezel. My E-series bezel isn't the Defender version, so the crenelations are still there. Hopefully it will still be okay for front pocket carry.


----------



## Littlelantern (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

hi tana,nice to hear from you again,your a19 extender really caught my attention,can you shipped it to malaysia?once i make the payment.pay by paypal,ok?


----------



## 1313 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

Malkoff MDC is E series compatible too, mine is the AA


----------



## Tana (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*



1313 said:


> Malkoff MDC is E series compatible too, mine is the AA



Oh, yeah... both versions of MDC bodies are awesome... I can't wait to lay my hand on them... both will get in combo with TripLED for photo session... oh, as for compatible parts... there are a lot of PEU black pineapple bodies with some scratches and dings on them at IS for $30... I couldn't resist grabbing one for the collection... I'll post that pic as well when it's here...


----------



## 1313 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

Just saw McGizmo is making 1XAA McClicky Paks now too which are also compatible.


----------



## yellow (Apr 26, 2013)

last year I got an *Aleph 19* head kit from Sandwich Shoppe, thats imho the best e-series compatible head for modders ...

* it is thin to have the light be better pocketable - thinner as the VME (which I dont like for its diameter) and it is loooong, so a looong reflector, focusing much light, fits in (= McR 19)
* inside threads - e-series ones - can be used for the Led-mounting/thermal plate. So thermal path to head is good, and at the same time it can be used to hold everything together inside


----------



## 03jesse41 (May 2, 2013)

Can someone point me in the direction of a CPF site sponsor vender that sells the vital gear FB1 and FB2? thanks


----------



## Tana (May 2, 2013)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?283048-Vital-Gear-Sales-(part-13)-*Closed*


----------



## jorn (May 2, 2013)

I'm supriced no one mentioned the vme head/body for malkoff modules yet.




Vme head with vme little twisty tube on the top. smallest possible with a 16340 
Vitalgear fb-3 with vme head on the bottom. Stripped the ano for matching parts, uses 2xaa batteries.


----------



## Sofastreamer (Nov 15, 2013)

epic thread. have a malkoff mdc ha aa and another aa body only from this series on the way. hope to use the malkoff in the pocket of my pants and on my nightstand (love low low) and the second aa body with my kx1b head as backup edc. just wonder how the outdoorsman head will work on 1xaa. got it with the e2l-aa but this is to long for wearing in my mp thermite comfortably.

somehow i cannot arrange myself with cr123, and other lion batteries and rechargeables. if the e1b will not work as well as lets say my quark turbo aa on aa body at all, i will have to keep on searching for a single aa throwy light with surefire reliability. so lets cross fingers...


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 15, 2013)

The Nitecore Extreme Infinity fits the E series heads. I saw two on the marketplace that autogiro was selling. He may have one more left.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 15, 2013)

If anyone knows of a E1B compatible/replacement 18350 body in black, please please please let me know!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's my only E light - but it's all Lego 

Edit: photos will be back shortly - the new tapatalk is screwing them up


----------



## m4a1usr (Apr 23, 2014)

Topic brought back to life


----------



## MMD (Feb 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if an Malkoff MD2 body will be compatible with surefire e series head?


----------



## Grizzman (Feb 20, 2015)

MMD said:


> Does anyone know if an Malkoff MD2 body will be compatible with surefire e series head?



No, it is not. The Malkoff MDC AA and CR123 bodies are compatible with E-series heads.


----------



## MMD (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks. I'm still looking for an 18650 body to put an e series head on. Thinking about this but wondering what else is out there. 



Grizzman said:


> No, it is not. The Malkoff MDC AA and CR123 bodies are compatible with E-series heads.


----------



## Tana (Feb 20, 2015)

Old FM 18650 body, very hard to find... he also had 18500 and 18350 in the same style:





Some Surefire lego to get 18650 body with c-tailcap... doesn't play nice with incan bezels but KL4 and KX2C look nice on it:


----------



## Tana (Feb 20, 2015)

One with KL4 bezel:


----------



## Tana (Feb 20, 2015)

VME/Malkoff e-series lego:


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

Those vital gear fb bodies, I see they're e-head compatible, but always see them with their own tail caps- I'm guessing their tail caps are not surefire e tailcap compatible?




Swedpat said:


> _[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes me too, that would be perfect, the cubebike body. Straight tube, swappable e tail & head compatible, no permanent clip attachment like on sf's (otherwise I'd like the e2l-aa). I assume the 2 Aa's cubebike's are not easily available. Old thread. But any other custom 2aa bodies with the above characteristics?


----------



## archimedes (Feb 20, 2015)

MMD said:


> Thanks. I'm still looking for an 18650 body to put an e series head on.
> 
> .... wondering what else is out there.



Leef made C-to-E 18650 tubes, but discontinued and somewhat difficult to find.

If budget is high, custom makers have produced titanium "split-body" 18650 E-series tubes ... TranquillityBase and Moddoo.

Mirage_Man also made split-body 18650 tube (in aluminum), but now very very rare.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*



leon2245 said:


> Those vital gear fb bodies, I see they're e-head compatible, but always see them with their own tail caps- I'm guessing their tail caps are not surefire e tailcap compatible?
> ....
> Yes me too, that would be perfect, the cubebike body. Straight tube, swappable e tail & head compatible, no permanent clip attachment like on sf's (otherwise I'd like the e2l-aa). I assume the 2 Aa's cubebike's are not easily available. Old thread. But any other custom 2aa bodies with the above characteristics?



VitalGear switch assembly is proprietary (not interchangeable).

Balrog tubes are similar to cubebike, and were produced in several sizes, even longer ago. DSpeck UBH was also similar, and also long out of production.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*



archimedes said:


> VitalGear switch assembly is proprietary (not interchangeable).
> 
> Balrog tubes are similar to cubebike, and were produced in several sizes, even longer ago. DSpeck UBH was also similar, and also long out of production.



I think the UBH's are still available. I bought one within the last year. I like the fact it came with several dummy cells for various battery configurations.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

^that is a nice touch, spacers included. THanks for the info guys, of course archimedes knows them all.

For some reason I assumed, it looked like the cube bike body was a little smaller if not aa sized. Otherwise if they're all 18mm anyway I'd just assume trade e for c compatibility & stick with surefire 3 cell or md3, if the malkoff bodies work with z44 etc. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

sort of E-Related.... The Gerber RX-350 Tail will work on a LX2 Body.


----------



## choombak (Feb 26, 2018)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

Any 2xAA body that can be had in 2018? Thanks.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 26, 2018)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*



choombak said:


> Any 2xAA body that can be had in 2018? Thanks.



Malkoff MDC has an E front end, but the tail is fixed.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 26, 2018)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*



choombak said:


> Any 2xAA body that can be had in 2018? Thanks.




I've had a 2x16500 that would work for that... it was an older TnC made item, and I don't think made anymore. LightKnot was trying to sell the body last I saw....


----------



## thenikjones (Jun 11, 2018)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*



choombak said:


> Any 2xAA body that can be had in 2018? Thanks.



McGizmo does one. I have it, works with my e1L head fine.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2018)

*Re: E-series compatible parts info thread...*

Here's one for ya Tana;





I call it the aviatEr.
Awesome with a 4000k singLED too.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 15, 2018)

I always thought that 6P is the smallest setup i'll every buy because of the size of my hands but now seeing these photos i have to think again. Great info guys!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 15, 2018)

id30209 said:


> I always thought that 6P is the smallest setup i'll every buy because of the size of my hands but now seeing these photos i have to think again. Great info guys!



I used to feel the same way until experiencing an incan E2. 
It was over after that.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 15, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> I used to feel the same way until experiencing an incan E2.
> It was over after that.



O
M
G

Dude you're not helping me at all!!!! 
I don't have E2 but there's something so irresistable looking at those bodies, like they're saying "get me".
Seriously, don't do that to "People who fancy E series". It's a torture


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 15, 2018)

Lumens factory is doing some duplicates. 
Not sure if they have a complete light without buying parts to assemble though. 

Check the wts here for e2's as they pop up fairly often for good prices.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh belive me i will!
Thx


----------



## chillinn (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't see it mentioned in this thread, and I don't know this first hand, but have seen claimed elsewhere on CPF that Sunwayman has some E Series thread-compatible parts, namely, the V11R, which is itself designed to be backward compatible with all the earlier M- and V- series lights, (so they should be E Series thread-compatible also?). 

Also I have seen mentioned that Sunwayman parts just barely give enough threads to keep parts threaded together, and that V11R has a nasty magnetic drift (manufacturer's claimed regulation is apparently only anacdotally a specification). V11R's have really come down in price, and if not for the widely reported magnetic drift, I'd have pulled the trigger by now. No one wants to give negative reports, and that's nice, but we sort of need to know, negative experiences or not.


----------

